# 08' CAAD9 Build w/ 09' Rival Group



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

Because I love watching roadbikevirgin's thread of building his bike up and the suspense on waiting for parts to come I have decided to make one of these up myself. Here it is.

Frame: 2008 Caad9 54cm Lightning White
Fork: 3T Funda Full Carbon
Headset: Cannondale Integrated 
Cranks: Sram GXP 950 Carbon Compact (50-34) 172.5
BB: VCRC Ceramic
Group: 09' Sram Rival 
Pedals: Look Keo Sprint Graphite/grey
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece (Off old bike)
Saddle: Fizik Arione CX w/ Kium Rail (off old bike)
Bartape: Fizik Micotex Silver I think
Handlebars: FSA K-Wing Pro 42cm Compact Aluminum Bars
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-axis Wet Black 100 84/6 
Wheelset: 08' Mavic Ksyrium ES 
Tires: Michelin ProRace 3 700x23

PICTURES!














































TEASER:










Now I am waiting on just the pedals to come in and deciding which bottle cages to get for this bike, any suggestions would be awesome!

I am also contemplating wasting some money and getting KCNC seatpost clamp and KCNC Skewers, which colors?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Holy hell Teckert I'm DROOLING over here!! 

I want my frame!  Keep the bike porn coming, seriously. I need a fix to make it until the rest of my parts come in!

:thumbsup: 

-Chris


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Caad 9*

Another beautiful CAAD 9.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

more pix of how fork fits up against head tube please?


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Keep the bike porn coming, seriously. I need a fix to make it until the rest of my parts come in!


+1

I'm tearing my hair out waiting for the rest of my CAAD8 build to show. The Cannondale builds in the last few days have been the only thing keeping me sane.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

WWU said:


> +1
> 
> I'm tearing my hair out waiting for the rest of my CAAD8 build to show. The Cannondale builds in the last few days have been the only thing keeping me sane.


You a Western (WA) grad? Just curious - I graduated in '06 

And feel free to post pictures on your build as well  We just need a whole new section on this site for CAAD builds 

-Chris


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> You a Western (WA) grad? Just curious - I graduated in '06
> 
> And feel free to post pictures on your build as well  We just need a whole new section on this site for CAAD builds
> 
> -Chris


Not a graduate. Freshman (well, sophomore based on credits)...

I'm looking to join the team next fall, so I've been training pretty hard the last 4 or 5 months, and once this thing's built I'm going to be putting in some serious mileage to get in shape.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Starnut's going to chastise you for using Thomson. At least you didn't do what I did and put a Toupe on a Thomson on a CAAD9. I'm waiting on the funds for a full 3T cockpit and Fi'zi:k Antares


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

WWU said:


> Not a graduate. Freshman (well, sophomore based on credits)...
> 
> I'm looking to join the team next fall, so I've been training pretty hard the last 4 or 5 months, and once this thing's built I'm going to be putting in some serious mileage to get in shape.


Good luck with the cycling team  I wasn't in to cycling back when I was attending, so I don't know much about it 

But I'll be rooting for you - go Vikings! 

-Chris


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

Toona said:


> Another beautiful CAAD 9.......:thumbsup:


 gimmie gimmie gimmie :- ):thumbsup:


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

slim0861 said:


> Starnut's going to chastise you for using Thomson. At least you didn't do what I did and put a Toupe on a Thomson on a CAAD9. I'm waiting on the funds for a full 3T cockpit and Fi'zi:k Antares


haha, bring it on, it is a rock solid seatpost and light. Why will he chastise me for using it? also is there a thread where thomson posts are discussed already?

Tyler


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

teckert said:


> haha, bring it on, it is a rock solid seatpost and light. Why will he chastise me for using it? also is there a thread where thomson posts are discussed already?
> 
> Tyler


I'm sure there are plenty of threads but I'm too lazy to look for them - it's Friday 

Don't worry what anyone else thinks. It's YOUR build, and I know you have a reason for every part you've selected.

Screw what everyone else thinks  By the way - specs look great to me!

-Chris


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Since I never answered originally, I'd go with the black seatpost clamp and skewers, unless you want to try and match the red spokes on the Mavic wheels to red skewers and seatpost clamp. If you lived in my neck of the woods I'd let you throw on my red Salsa Lip-Lock seatpost clamp and ti/steal skewers just to see how the red would look 

Have you wrapped the handlebars yet?? Come on man, if all you need is the pedals, put another picture up. We can IMAGINE what the bike will look like with pedals


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of threads but I'm too lazy to look for them - it's Friday
> 
> Don't worry what anyone else thinks. It's YOUR build, and I know you have a reason for every part you've selected.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, and I would bet Starnut would say the same thing. Neither of us will deny they just plain work. Hell I'm using one right now. I just have my preferences and was making a joke (including myself if you read my post) using Starnut's opinion on Thomson products. Use what you want.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

*Here's some bike porn*

OK, you want some bike porn, let's see how this does.

Here is my 2009 CAAD 9 which was built with 7800 dura ace and is now built with 2009 Campy Chorus 11 speed. Let's not make this a campy, shimano, sram debate, but I always wanted campy and given the price the other week I grabbed it. 

I may pick up another CAAD 9, but with BB30 and an SI crank. I got this in late 2008 and the BB30 was only an option on team bikes, and, for me, I can't stand team bikes and team kits - again, my opinion.

Enjoy.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

looks great ! ,what size frame


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful CAAD, bikesarethenewblack. What brand tape is that on your bars? I can't make out the lettering. I'm still trying to figure out what saddle/handlebar tape color combo to use. Looks great!


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

2cans said:


> looks great ! ,what size frame


It's a 60cm - I'm 6'3" with even torso and inseam. Fits like a glove, though I might try a 140mm stem.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Beautiful CAAD, bikesarethenewblack. What brand tape is that on your bars? I can't make out the lettering. I'm still trying to figure out what saddle/handlebar tape color combo to use. Looks great!


That is arundel tape. Not too padded and not too bare. I like it, cleans up easy too. I ride with no gloves when not cold or racing and that tape works great.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

What happened to the Mon Chasserals?


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

slim0861 said:


> What happened to the Mon Chasserals?


Haha, you remember. So I sold the powertap rear with mon chasserals front on Ebay. I am waiting on a pair of mavic cosmic SL with powertap. It's killing me not having the powertap, but those ksyrium wheels are great. Stiff, decent weight and can take a hit. Still, I want my cosmics.

I have a nice pair of vredestein with red just waiting.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> That is arundel tape. Not too padded and not too bare. I like it, cleans up easy too. I ride with no gloves when not cold or racing and that tape works great.


It's the cork, not the gecko grip, right?


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I love that bike. The white stem looks great. 
Drool. 
How much does that weigh? I'm thinking of building up the same size ride.


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Have you wrapped the handlebars yet?? Come on man, if all you need is the pedals, put another picture up. We can IMAGINE what the bike will look like with pedals


Actually the bike is still not built up yet with the group, I am waiting on a friend to get free as he has the tools and resources to do it all. I will post pics as soon as something changes though for you.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

teckert said:


> Actually the bike is still not built up yet with the group, I am waiting on a friend to get free as he has the tools and resources to do it all. I will post pics as soon as something changes though for you.


I will attempt to remain as patient as possible


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

A few picture updates for everyone, I am still currently waiting on my front derailleur and pedals. I am also tossing around the idea of new cables but that might be down the road. I will continue to keep everyone posted when things change!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Holy hell that is looking sweet!! I'm drooling over here, literally! :-D Sorry your pedals and FD haven't arrived yet. That sucks since both of my Sprints have arrived from Wiggle already and what the hell am I going to do with two sets of pedals with one and a half bikes?! :-/ I'll tell you though, since you mentioned cables. I am SERIOUSLY considering white housing - since your bike is white like mine, I think it would really compliment the build well. I actually saw white SRAM housing on ProBikeKit for a decent price, and they actually let you buy by the foot. Unfortunately they have brake housing in stock but not currently the derailleur housing. My next thought was Jagwire cables. You can get the FULL set of brake and cable housing plus cables for $27 from TreeFortBikes. Just an idea to throw around!

Keep the pics coming as the build comes together. I'm super excited for you!

-Chris


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

It looks classic! It will be an awesome ride. Keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the clean look of this build... I'm putting some similar components on my CAAD8, so every time you post new pictures I get really excited to finish my build.


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

UPDATE:

Still wating on graphite/grey look keo sprint pedals, so I am temporily using my old dura-ace 7800's in the mean time. Also waiting on some bottle cages. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. I will do a better photoshoot outside when the weather gets nicer!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking great man! Was the "C" not on the head tube in the '08 CAAD9's? I just noticed that - I like it better without 

I love the wheels too! Now get out there and ride


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bike! Looks like a really pro ride, and it makes me want some shallow bars.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Toona said:


> Another beautiful CAAD 9.......:thumbsup:


Toona!!!?! I think I may have your bike's long lost twin at my house!!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Bontrager makes a ton of different colors of cork tape... including a green that looks great with the Cannondale green:


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Green is COOL! But you should only put Bontrager on a Trek.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Heh... I work some weekends at a Trek shop... and the frame was a RIDICULOUS ebay deal. I couldn't justify the price difference between what the shop would sell me Bontrager parts for and what I'd pay for other similar-quality parts.

The Bontrager VR bars are actually REALLY nice--similar shape to some of the newer really high-end shallow drop, slight ergo bars... but since this bike is for my teenager, I really didn't see any need to put something like that one it. I'm sure he'll be just fine with the CAAD9, SRAM Force, Fulcrum wheels and Bontragers parts.


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got about 48 miles on the new ride. It feels great, just still need to make some minor adjustments fitting wise, wheels need to be trued. Overall I am very happy. 

The bike did come with the "C" but i decided to take it off. Looks a lot cleaner in my opinion. Also thinking about taking off the decals on the wheels. Try and make it look not as flashy! 

Still waiting on my pedals and might get a new cassette. The 11-23 is just not enough for climbing around here even w/ the compact crank. 

Tyler


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

teckert said:


> I've got about 48 miles on the new ride. It feels great, just still need to make some minor adjustments fitting wise, wheels need to be trued. Overall I am very happy.
> 
> The bike did come with the "C" but i decided to take it off. Looks a lot cleaner in my opinion. Also thinking about taking off the decals on the wheels. Try and make it look not as flashy!
> 
> ...


All of my cassettes are 12/27 - I like them. And my Synapse has a 50/34 compact crankset. I just did a 60 mile ride yesterday and the gearing was perfect (in my opinion) - the hills were't too bad on this ride though 

I agree, I think it looks cleaner without the C on the headtube. I was just curious if the previous year's models didn't have them and I just didn't notice 

I'm glad to hear you're liking the new ride and I hope your pedals come in soon


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

No new pictures or updates, i have gotten about 850 miles on the new ride and I really like it. Finally got it on the scale last night w/ cages and pedals and it came in at:

16 lbs 6 oz

I was very pleased with the weight, I was thinking low 17's but I was wrong.

I'll try and get some better pictures of it outside.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

That bike is sick. my bike is going to look simular to that, but i have an 09 white frame.


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

New pictures, still not great pictures but you get the idea. Just got new Easton EC90 SLX3 bars and deda elementi tape. A lot nicer than the wing pro compacts in my opinion. Also got a gift from roadbikevirgin, new kcnc seatpost clamp which you cant see to well. Thanks! Let me know your thoughts and opinions and if you want more specific pictures of anything!

I also took off some stickers on the ksyriums and am thinking about taking them all off. What do you guys think?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking fantastic man! I personally like the stickers on the wheels but I am probably in the minority. I'd take some photos from each corner of the bike so we can see what it looks like from the front and back 

The seatpost clamp blends in perfectly. How do you like the Deda tape?? Do you think it's cushy enough? I just road that 200 mile ride Saturday/Sunday and I have Deda on my K-Wings - I really don't think the tape is thick enough for centuries (but shorter rides I don't notice any problems). I have SRAM Supercork on my CAAD9 and it's definitely thicker and more comfortable (although a little bit tougher to wrap).

Saddle still working well? You went from aluminum bars to carbon, right? If so, how do they compare. It seems to me on chipseal that the carbon bars transmit vibrations more profoundly than aluminum.

Looking great buddy! :thumbsup:


----------

